# What size crate do I need?



## Rachel's Mom

Life Stages® - Double Door - 1600DD Series

http://www.midwesthomes4pets.com/category/default.aspx?maincatid=1&subcat=1&submenu=0&catid=3

that's what I have for rachel

I believe I got the 48 inch one but not sure, I can check when I get home


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

I have the wire 24x36 which is plenty for my girls. Some people like the larger ones, but be aware that they take up ALOT of space. The very best made and economical crates I've found is here: http://www.valuecrate.com/ They are much cheaper and better made than anything we could find in the stores. They also come with a divider and are available with multiple doors which comes in really handy. Also, when we ordered, we were surprised how quickly it was delivered.

BY THE WAY,WELCOME TO THE FORUM. JUST WAW IT WAS YOUR FIRST POST !!!!!! HAVE FUN AND ENJOY THE DISCUSSIONS.


----------



## FlyingQuizini

36" is typically more than enough for an adult Golden.


----------



## Attacking Mid

We have a 42" valuecrate, but it's really too big. The 36" would be better for a conforming golden.

AM.


----------



## twins&golden

We bought the 42, but really wish we would have got the 36! It's sooo massive.


----------



## pdhaudio83

Be sure to go preview them at a local Pet Store as well... play around make sure it can collapse (soo nice) and just tinker around!


----------



## micajones07

Thanks everyone! I had originally bought the 42 inch, and got it home and set it up and it is massive, so, I think i'll go take it back today and get the 36 in one, just wanted to make sure that it would be big enough.


----------



## micajones07

I just got the 36 in one today, and I have to say it looks really small. Are ya'll sure that its at least tall enough for a full grown adult retriever? Because the dimensions are 36in long, 23in wide and 25 in high, and from everything I've read, Golden's can get up to about 24in high at the sholder, so that doesn't include the head. I guess I just need a little reasurrance from everyone that has one this size and has owned a golden retreiver before, because this is my first time. Thanks


----------



## pdhaudio83

yeah goldens are usually around 23" tall so you might want to go with something a bit taller, but keep in mind its something the dog will lay in more than stand up


----------



## lorievans14

*Crate size*



micajones07 said:


> I'm getting my first puppy on Saturday (April 5th) He will be 7 weeks old, I've been told crate training is the way to go, so what size do I need? I've been looking online for one, and I want to get an adult size one with dividers, so I don't have to keep buying bigger ones when he gets older. But I am not sure what size I need. My friends have a boxer and i've read that they are about the same size and she uses a 36" x 23" x 25" crate. So, what size do ya'll reccomend? TIA




I am getting a Golden puppy in a couple of weeks. I just saw this post as I'm searching for the same advice. Did you decide that the 36" was large enough once your dog was fully grown. I also purchased the 42" and this thing seems to be enormous. Any advice would be welcome here. Thank you!!!


----------



## stefanie072000

*Crate Size*

When I bought by golden puppy, the breeder, who breeds only goldens and knows quite a lot about them, recommended a 28" crate. I bought her a 28" crate, and it had a divider so it would be smaller for her when she was training. It works really well, however, she is about 8 months now. I wish I would have gotten her the 36" crate. The only reason is when she sits, her head hits the top of the crate. But, like another person posted, they use their crate for laying more than anything, so a 28" might work for her even when she is full grown. However, just to be on the safe side, I would get a 36" crate. Since it will be really large for a puppy, and much more difficult to housebreak a puppy in such a large crate, make sure it has a divider so you can make it smaller. My puppy learned really quickly in a smaller area of the crate that it wasn't a good idea to go to the bathroom where you have to sleep. And I also fed her in her crate because they don't like to go to the bathroom where they eat either. This worked!


----------



## lhp

Great to see this thread. We will be bringing home our little guy June 7, and we were thinking that we needed 42 inches. It looks like 36 inches is a better way to go!


----------



## Nanoguy

Glad I came across this thread. I was thinking more along the lines of a 42" is needed for a golden.


----------



## goldlover68

36" or 42" no matter, what is important is that you have a divider, you can get them with crates or use a box,  to make the crate grow with the pup. During the training period, the puppy should only have enough room to turn around, no more. If you give them extra space they will get up walk away from where they sleep and pee/poo! OMG....dogs generally will not pee where the sleep, unless you leave them in the crate to long between pee's....

If you have not completely researched the process of crate training..now is the time. Also your breeder should have already started the crate training, if not, I would be concerned about the breeder!

Good Luck


----------



## NapaValleyGolden

I have a 36" and a 42" crate and prefer the larger one. Cody likes to stretch out when he lays down and has plenty of room in the 42".


----------



## TobysDad968

*Anything above 36" is fine*

We've had our golden puppy Toby now since the end of September, and he's already 20" or so tall at the shoulder and just over 40lbs. The 36" crate we have for him suits him VERY well and he's a rockstar with Crate training.

I hate leaving him in there any amount of time more then necessary, but when the need is there, I know he's comfortable and it doesn't take long before you hear him sawing timbers in there cause he's become so cozy.


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb

We use a 42" crate too. Summit liked the room--at least, he made use of it.


----------



## lloyddobler

My 4 month old has a 42" crate with a divider and it has worked very well for us so far. We bought ours off Amazon ([ame]http://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B000QFT1RC/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o09_s01?ie=UTF8&psc=1[/ame]) and are happy with the quality and ease of set up. We got the double door crate which allows more flexibility in where you are able to place your crate.


----------



## Muskoka Gold

Best go for the size bigger..ie 42"..especially if you ever need to crate your dog due to physical injury and they are required to lay still. Some dogs find that impossible! Or if you travel... visit... hotel..etc...and a crate is required.


----------



## gretzky

Second the vote for valuecrate.com - they have the best customer service and great prices. 

The 36" crate, while long and wide enough for our full grown boy, is too short. He cannot sit up in the crate. However, that is the crate size that fit in our CRV. 

He's much happier in the 42" crate. 

And also consider door placement - we have the crate with 3 doors for maximum flexibility.


----------



## Boosh63

I am getting a puppy on May 8th. We have a crate that was given to us by a friend. It is of the plastic/airline variety. While it is too small for an adult Golden, it is too large for an 8 week old puppy right away. I want to fashion a divider in it but would like to know what the approximate resulting size should be? There seems to be a lot of talk about what an adult needs but less on for a puppy.


----------



## goldlover68

Boosh63 said:


> I am getting a puppy on May 8th. We have a crate that was given to us by a friend. It is of the plastic/airline variety. While it is too small for an adult Golden, it is too large for an 8 week old puppy right away. I want to fashion a divider in it but would like to know what the approximate resulting size should be? There seems to be a lot of talk about what an adult needs but less on for a puppy.


 Rule is only enough room for the puppy to turnaround in, and more and she/he will step aside and go pee. They will generally not pee where they sleep...


----------



## Nairb

42" for a 65 lb female. We used the divider for a few months. Sure glad we got the bigger one, because she still sleeps in it on her own, and really likes to stretch out.


----------



## Boosh63

goldlover68 said:


> Rule is only enough room for the puppy to turnaround in, and more and she/he will step aside and go pee. They will generally not pee where they sleep...


This is my point...I have found no where where someone says..."an average 8 week-old female Golden is x long, y high and z wide and requires thisXthat"

Currently it is (depending on where the measurement is taken) 32" L x 19" W x 24" H

I have some time to sort this out but you can tell I'm rather anxious because I want the crate to be ready when I bring Murphy home and not fart around with making a divider afterwards. OCD? ...perhaps.


----------



## Rumple’s Mom

Boosh63 said:


> This is my point...I have found no where where someone says..."an average 8 week-old female Golden is x long, y high and z wide and requires thisXthat"
> 
> Currently it is (depending on where the measurement is taken) 32" L x 19" W x 24" H
> 
> I have some time to sort this out but you can tell I'm rather anxious because I want the crate to be ready when I bring Murphy home and not fart around with making a divider afterwards. OCD? ...perhaps.


My friend suggested to me that we use a milk crate inside for a divider, so that's what we're going to do. We have a bunch of those in our garage, those things come in handy for so many things.


----------



## Nairb

Boosh63 said:


> This is my point...I have found no where where someone says..."an average 8 week-old female Golden is x long, y high and z wide and requires thisXthat"
> 
> Currently it is (depending on where the measurement is taken) 32" L x 19" W x 24" H
> 
> I have some time to sort this out but you can tell I'm rather anxious because I want the crate to be ready when I bring Murphy home and not fart around with making a divider afterwards. OCD? ...perhaps.


Bella's crate came with a divider. I suppose I set it at a little less than 1/2 the length of the 42' crate. That's probably a little more than she needed initially, but she never soiled her crate. She was also a big puppy.


----------



## Boosh63

Maybe 2/3's of that crate to start..then full...then time to buy a larger one. 

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Charlene Cinpinski

What size if just using it temporarily until 4months; using more for transporting puppy. We have two 42” ones once they grow


----------



## Heart of Goldens

We started with smaller crates (30") with a divider as they were easier to deal with, clean, and adjust - as well as fit into our SUV if needed. When they outgrew them (just a few months) we donated them and bought 42" crates for both. Lucy has plenty of space to lay down/stretch out, but Max outgrew even that and we had to get a 48" for him. I noticed an immediate change in his attitude towards his crate when we increased the size for him (much less reluctant to "kennel up" at night). Yes, they are large and obtrusive and while your dog shouldn't spend most of their day in there, you do want them to be able to rest without resorting to major acts of contortion.


----------



## Cjm

We have 1) 36 and 2) 42 inch crates. We use the 42s when we.leave for work , etc and have one 36 in our bedroom that both dogs take turns using. .The 42s are huge but the dogs seem to enjoy stretching out in them. We used the puppy divider until potty training was complete. The 36 in our bedroom was also 'puppy only with a divider' until they earned in the bedroom privileges, which was around 5 months.


----------

